# Error Freebsd BiN



## Mimmo91 (Apr 19, 2010)

hi all,
i have a problem.

I wrong and i delete /bin , now i can't enter on FTP for send new copy of bin folder..

HELPPPP


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 19, 2010)

As I understand you don't have physical access to server.
Your best bet is to try to use scp to copy bin to server, if you have ssh access to that server.

your you're using ZFS (not default file system) and you can login to your server via ssh you can rollback, to previous snapshot.

otherwise someone have to do it manually.


I assume your server is up and running, if it ain't I frankly doubt, that it will boot (maybe in single user mode)


----------

